# Very different experience with current bottle baby



## rockdoveranch (May 9, 2011)

Wimberly, the little twin ewe lamb that was rejected by mom is holding her own.  

After keeping her with the French Lop for awhile, we decided to put her out with the ewe and lamb herd in the over night pasture and turn her out with the sheep after her morning bottle.  In 2009 both our bottle babies (our first every bottle babies) were kept in the house with us.  Can't do it now because of our puppies.  We have 8 lambs now with 19 ewes.  We lost twins that were stuck in the birth canal.   

Wimberly is still very small, much much smaller than her brother, he is our biggest lamb not counting the Dorper lamb) and much smaller than the other babies.  She is not wild and crazy like the other lambs, but she does run and twirl a little.

Our 2009 bottle babies took a bottle a lot more often than Wimberly and drank way less during each feeding until they got older.  At 2 weeks and 5 days, Wimberly drinks 8 ounces in the morning and the amount varies later in the day, but most days she takes a total of 16 ounces give or take.  She refuses the bottle sometimes, but makes it up with the next offering.  She takes a bottle only 3 to 4 times a day.  

Earlier this year we had another bottle baby.  He was born to our 2nd bottle baby in 2009.  She was terrified of him after birthing and eventually let him nurse, so he was more like a supplement feeder.  We kept them in a small paddock.  

We went through 3 - 8 pound tubs of milk replacer with our first bottle baby. 3 1/2 - 8  pounds tubs with our second bottle baby.  Less than 8 pounds for our supplement feeder, Newman.  Will be interesting to see how much Wimberly will go through.


----------

